# hello im new



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

yoyoyo barney in da house. im new here, i have 240sx and in need of a lsd. :hal:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you want a cookie? :loser: LOL J/K.....welcome to...HELL!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

yes, many newbs, im no newb, dont be discouraged by my post counts, loki. we are chattin on msn as we speak. haha. low profile here. :fluffy:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Barney *Big Hug*


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

lol, this purple dinosaur doesnt hug nobody, he beats ppl up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

barney said:


> yes, many newbs, im no newb, dont be discouraged by my post counts, loki. we are chattin on msn as we speak. haha. low profile here. :fluffy:



Yeah but still.......your a NOOB!!!!!! lol so you keep shut like a good little girl  capicce?


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

what kind of car you hvae billy juan and loki?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you should read under my avantar......... :dumbass:


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

i have 92 240sx


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

with rb26dett, single turbo conversion, jealous?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

barney said:


> with rb26dett, single turbo conversion, jealous?



Wish i had that on my car. U are my hero for having that lol :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:showpics: than run your mouth


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

thats looks so cool man


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

where is the carton of MILK? or atleast something that will let us know this is yours and not ripped from another fool


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

Loki said:


> where is the carton of MILK? or atleast something that will let us know this is yours and not ripped from another fool


haha ahaha jealous fool :jump:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

barney said:


> haha ahaha jealous fool :jump:



damm Noobs, got mom and daddy paying their shit......its all good i will have my RB soon too!!!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well at least let us see some pics of your wonderfull car


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> well at least let us see some pics of your great car


yo punk, im still working on it, it aitn complete, when it's complete ill take pics and post it. :loser:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey noob respect your elders in this forum, or u will get flame. NOBODY calls me punk :loser:


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> hey noob respect your elders in this forum, or u will get flame. NOBODY calls me punk :loser:


lmao, you got balls, you jealous punk. :loser: i own you wit my single conversion, you got jdm 180sx, little one, ill eat you for (not breakfast, lunch or dinner) DESSERT!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hey you friking gayish Dinocock sucker, why dont you start to respect your seniors here? you just came and started spreading your mouth. About your car, shit kid i bet you dont even know how to drive your just talking big, i may have a stock s13 its coo, but i bet i would friking take you on, you look like those dumb 15 year olds (not you Vspec  ) so why dont you just STFU NOOB!


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

Loki said:


> hey you friking gayish Dinocock sucker, why dont you start to respect your seniors here? you just came and started spreading your mouth. About your car, shit kid i bet you dont even know how to drive your just talking big, i may have a stock s13 its coo, but i bet i would friking take you on, you look like those dumb 15 year olds (not you Vspec  ) so why dont you just STFU NOOB!


vspec is a 15 year old child who cant even drive, dont bring him up. hahahahahaha how's that permit of yours, vspec. hold on a sec, *barney whips out his driver's license* ahhhhhhh, the real deal, hold on guys, im gonna check out my single converted turbo rb26 up and in da house. sucka.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! btw how do you know about Vspec? are you Drift?


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

Loki said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! btw how do you know about Vspec? are you Drift?


i be reading all of the threads


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Good Good........cheers you pottheaded Dino :cheers:

BTW........you should join the familly , change your Signature......to what you SEE best.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think barney is full of crap and is actually lionel. sorry man, but the "omnipresent" thing gave it away.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how come they aren't getting banned for flaming? or is this just a special things for a select few...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how come they aren't getting banned for flaming? or is this just a special things for a select few...


you get banned cuss your special


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Guys, please, quit going OT on every thread.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

barney said:


> vspec is a 15 year old child who cant even drive, dont bring him up. hahahahahaha how's that permit of yours, vspec. hold on a sec, *barney whips out his driver's license* ahhhhhhh, the real deal, hold on guys, im gonna check out my single converted turbo rb26 up and in da house. sucka.


talking shit?? :loser:
btw.. nice civic you got there 

harris.. 240sx section is known for drift, jordan, and me flaming everybody and going OT all the time.. we like to have fun


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> harris.. 240sx section is known for drift, jordan, and me flaming everybody and going OT all the time.. we like to have fun


Fun's over. Please stay on topic or this thread will get locked.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we had our section under control. yes, many topics went offtopic and there were ppl flamed. so what?? those offtopic threads eventually died out and everybody had a good laugh. most of the flaming was directed to noobs who were starting threads with titles like, "what's a sr20det?", "sr vs rb", "i want a 800hp silvia", etc. questions that could have been EASILY found if they took the time to search. we also flamed for ppl reviving old threads. a couple of ppl started a new thread saying "you guys told me not to revive old threads so i created a new one". if the new thread had legitimate questions/thoughts, we didn't flame. we applauded them and tried to reply with the most positive attitude.

chris is our mod and he is the one that was designated to watch the 240sx section. however, due to unknown reasons, he has been absent for a couple of months and the section was going out of control. after finding out the lshadoff was a supermod and very wise (being 66yo ), i pmed him and asked him to watch over the 240sx section until chris returned. i was expecting him to close a couple of threads here and there, and give warnings saying "hey, let's try to stay on topic and back off the flaming a little bit. let's just get along and have fun in a public nissan forum". i did not expect him to go close nearly all the threads and even ban a couple of senior 240sx members. no pun intended lew 

i see myself and couple of other NF members in the 240sx as the clean up crew of the 240sx section. due to the whole "drifting is cool!!!!" scene, 240sx section has been getting a LOT of noobies. this may not be true but i'm just gonna say that the 240 section has more noobies than any other section on NF. with our mod gone, the job of handling noobs were basically handed to us. sure, we had a different way of handling things but didn't we get the job done?? yes, we did.

some of the other 240 members are not happy with the way the 240sx section is going.. the thought of boycotting NF for awhile has come up. if we boycot the 240sx section, just about all of the tech's will be gone..except joel and nizmodore  noobs will keep on coming and will keep posting retarded threads with retarded questions. there will be countless threads but no replies.. the 240 section will slowly die out..

hope you have fun with that


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I am moderator here too now. Leave the cleanup duties to the moderators. There is a reason why there are people given charge of monitoring forums. So please be nice, and I will be nice to you. Please don't threaten us with leaving. If you get our point, there will be no moderator coming in and closing threads. Keep OT posts to the OT section. It's that simple.

Thanks for not complying.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

May I also note, threats about leaving, Nobody is keeping you here, and this isn't a democracy. There is no vote by the members to see what stays open and what is closed. There are forum rules. Follow them, or be disciplined.

IF you don't like it........then it's your problem, not ours.


----------

